# Teich für Koi zu klein ?



## mg91 (4. Juni 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe einen kleinen Teich von 3100 Liter Inhalt (Tiefe 1m). Hier tummeln sich derzeit 4 Plötzen. Gefiltert wird über einen Biotec 5. Da meine Frau sich etwas in Koi´s verguckt hat, frage ich mich, ob ich wohl 2 kleine Koi´s einsetzen kann. Die Fische können sich ja dann was das Wachstum angeht an die Gegebenheiten anpassen.

Ist das eine fixe Idee oder wäre das machbar ??

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## karsten. (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Teich für Koi zu klein ?*

Hallo

schön ,dass Du Dir vorab Gedanken darum machst !  





es ist leider nicht verboten ! .......





schau mal hier 



mfG


----------



## mg91 (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Teich für Koi zu klein ?*

also, ich folgere mal, dass du von der Haltung des Koi in einem kleinen Teich abrätst. 

Was macht denn den Unterschied zwischen Goldfischen, die ja auch eine gewisse Größe bekommen können, und dem Koi ?

Passt sich der Koi nicht den Gegebenheiten an ?

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## karsten. (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Teich für Koi zu klein ?*

Hallo

eigentlich wollte ich gerade die Antwort mit einem an Käfighaltung angepasstem Huhn verlinken .....  ich lass es mal ... 

Wenn Deine Frau sich in Kois "verguckt" hat ...
ist doch eine super Gelegenheit einen richtigen Teich zu bauen 
der den Bedürfnissen der Spass-tier-haltung angepasst ist ,

nicht andersherum 

ein Teich in dem die Fische auswachsen können 

unter vernünftigen Bedingungen kann ein 10 jahre alter Koi 80 cm groß werden
und hätte dann immer noch eine Lebenserwartung 30-40 Jahren 

meine ältesten Goldfische sind schon fast 20 Jahre bei ca 20cm !


mfG


----------



## sabine71 (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Teich für Koi zu klein ?*

Hallo Karsten,

mein Mann hatte sich in Kois verliebt nachdem wir den Teich fertig hatten.... 
Er bekam seine Kois ........  

Unser Teich (ca. 5.500 ltr.) ist nun 2 Jahre alt (die 3 Kois sind dementsprechend ca. 3-4 Jahre alt) und wir dürfen dieses Jahr an, bzw. umbauen weil sie dermaßen gewachsen sind, das ich denen das nicht länger zumuten möchte.

Wenn Kois, dann einen größeren Teich.

Im übrigen denke ich das sich unsere Kois im normalen Gartenteich super wohl fühlen und für Ihr leben gerne im Bodengrund wühlen.  
Es muß nicht immer ein blanker "Koiteich" sein.


Gruß  

Sabine


----------



## rainthanner (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Teich für Koi zu klein ?*



			
				sabine71 schrieb:
			
		

> Im übrigen denke ich das sich unsere Kois im normalen Gartenteich super wohl fühlen und für Ihr leben gerne im Bodengrund wühlen.
> Es muß nicht immer ein blanker "Koiteich" sein.
> 
> 
> ...


 

is ja gut. 
Habe den Fingerzeig verstanden. :beeten: 

Gruß Rainer


----------



## Ulumulu (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Teich für Koi zu klein ?*

Hallo Thomas



			
				mg91 schrieb:
			
		

> Was macht denn den Unterschied zwischen Goldfischen, die ja auch eine gewisse Größe bekommen können, und dem Koi ?
> 
> Passt sich der Koi nicht den Gegebenheiten an ?



Zu der ersten Frage:
Ganz einfach ein Koi Kann, wie Karsten schon sagte, bis zu 80 cm groß werden. Sie wachsen in den ersten Jahren relativ zügig und erreichen schnell die 50 cm.
Goldfiche werden nicht so groß wie die Kois. Den größten den ich mal gesehen hab war im Teich von meinem  Nachbarn (ca. 15cm).

Zu der zweiten Frage:
Mir hat das auch mal einer erzählt das Fische sich angeblich der Größe des Teiches anpassen und z.B. in kleinen Teichen nicht so groß werden wie in großen Teichen. :crazy: 

Als ich das einen erzählte der schon lange Erfahrung hatte mit Fischen sagte er nur: Wenn man dich als Kind in einen kleinen Raum einsperrt wirst du da dann auch nicht so groß und passt dich an?

Ganz klar Nein! Denn wie groß ein Fisch wird hängt ganz klar von der Genetik ab. 

Wenn du dir Kois zulegen willst dann vergrößere erst den Teich. Der Tiere zu Liebe.

Du willst doch sicherlich auch nicht dein Leben in ein 3 m² Zimmer verbringen oder?

Gruß Daniel


----------



## sabine71 (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Teich für Koi zu klein ?*

@Rainer:

Nicht falsch verstehen  

Ich finde jeder sollte sich seinen Teich nach seinem eigenen Geschmack anlegen (Natürlich auch an die Fische/Tiere mitdenken die darin wohnen) und ich finde manche reinen Koiteiche auch sehr schön, wenn die Gestaltung stimmt.

Absolut kahle Koiteiche, die Aussehen wie ein altes Schwimmbad mit Kois drin ohne jegligliche Randgestaltung finde ich persönlich dagegen unmöglich....

Aber wie schon gesagt, jeder so wie er möchte

Grüße

Sabine

P.S. Deinen Teich finde ich zum Beispiel vom gesamteindruck


----------



## hermes03 (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Teich für Koi zu klein ?*

Ich denke das mit dem Wachstum und anpassen ist blödsinn wie schon gesagt wurde ist die größe genetisch veranlagt und nicht von der größe des TEICHS.Ein geringes Wachstum ist dann eher auf eine schlechte Ernährung der Fische oder ein Unwohlbefinden der Fische zurück zu führen.


----------



## Kuestenwolf (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Teich für Koi zu klein ?*

Deine Frage ist schon hinreichend beantwortet worden, der Teich ist zu klein und nicht tief genug für die Koi. 

Noch ein Aspekt will ich anfügen: 2 Koi sind zu wenig.
Koi sind zwar keine ausgesprochenen "Schwarmfische", aber die brauchen ihresgleichen um gesund zu bleiben. 
Das heißt, mindestens 3 Koi sollten es schon sein und der Teich und auch die Filterung muss kräftig ausgebaut werden.

Thomas, das ist doch die Gelegenheit. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Wolf – der mit dem Koi tanzt.


----------



## Windhundmix (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Teich für Koi zu klein ?*

Hallo,

ich habe zwar keine Kois, aber eben Aquarien. Auch in der Aquaristik gibt es ja leider immer noch das Geruecht, dass sich die Fische anpassen. Tun sie nicht. Und wenn sie nicht richtig wachsen ist es einfach Krueppelwuchs, verursacht durch schlechte Haltungsbedingungen. 
Entweder man hat fuer eine Art die passenden Gegebenheiten, oder man laesst es bleiben. Alles andere ist Tierquaelerei. 
Fische koennen sich ja leider nicht wehren und werden auch im Zoohandel einfach ohne groessere Nachfragen (und ohne Beratung) verkauft. Ausserdem kann man davon ausgehen, dass Fische, die nicht optimal gehalten werden, auch anfaelliger fuer Krankheiten sind. 

Ich finde zum Beispiel Goldfische ganz toll, aber ich habe nur einen Miniteich. Also kommen da gar keine Fische rein, obwohl ich gerne welche haette.

Viele Gruesse, Simone


----------



## Janski (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Teich für Koi zu klein ?*

Windhundmix das stimmt ich lese schon seit etwa 4-5 Jahren Bücher über KOi und hab mal verglichen und alle sagen mehr oder weniger das gleiche, nämlich das es sich wegen den schlechten Haltungsbedingungen bei den kleinen Fischen um Krüppelwuchs handelt.
Windhundmix es gibt allerdings drei Fischarten für deinen Teich 1.__ Moderlieschen,2.Elritzen(bzw.Goldelritzen),3.__ Bitterling.
Goldelritzen wären ein kleiner Ersatz für Goldfische.
Ich weiß nicht wie Tief dein Teich ist aber du müsstest die Fische im Winter möglicherweise in ein Aqarium setzen.


----------



## drea (3. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Teich für Koi zu klein ?*

Die Anzahl der Koi in so einem kleinen (und zu dem noch zu niedrigen) Teich ist definitiv viel zu viel. Das grenzt m.E. fast schon an Tierquälerei. 

Besser wäre du gibst die Koi ab an jemanden mit dementsprechendem Teich und holst dir solche Fische wie __ Moderlieschen usw.

Aber auch da ist die Teichtiefe echht grenzwertig (Winter-und dann?)


----------



## mein-garten-online (3. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Teich für Koi zu klein ?*

Hallo,
kanns gut verstehen. Hätte auch gern Koi´s gehabt, aber hab mich hier überzeugen lassen, dass mein Teich ebenfals zu klein ist. 
Im übrigen hatte ich bis gestern noch keinen ausgewachsenen Koi (außer auf Bilder) gesehen. Wie gesagt, bis gestern! Ich kann nur sagen:
 Vergessen !!!  
Also mich hat der Anblick voll und ganz überzeugt. Das kann definitiv gar nicht passen. Das grenzt wirklich fast schon an Tierquälerei.

Selbst die ausgewachsenen Shubunki waren für meinen Geschmack schon riesig!
Am besten guckst du dir so´n Kerl mal selbst an und du weißt was ich meine...


----------



## velos (3. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Teich für Koi zu klein ?*

Im übrigen hatte ich bis gestern noch keinen ausgewachsenen Koi (außer auf Bilder) gesehen. Wie gesagt, bis gestern! Ich kann nur sagen:
 Vergessen !!!  
Also mich hat der Anblick voll und ganz überzeugt. Das kann definitiv gar nicht passen. Das grenzt wirklich fast schon an Tierquälerei.


----------

